

WWI & WWII historical and educational flight simulator - joaquingrech

Hi guys,
We are making a flight simulator that won't be the usual shoot-them-all. It will include actual real stories from WWI and WWII veterans. Their children and grandchildren wrote to us with them.
The project is looking for funding, we made a short video and this is our first kickstarter campaign. We hope you like it and can help us out a bit to get the word out or with pledges :)
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/echoboomapps/dogfight-elite
======
brudgers
I am reminded of two games: Falcon [3.0] and Secret Weapons of the Luftwaffe.
Each points to a different gameplay problem with combat flight simulation.

Falcon 3.0 was increasingly harder to fly as the simulation became more
accurate. It's a fact. F-16's are hard to fly.

Many of SWotL's combat missions were long when flying from the allied side,
even with time acceleration - it's a long way from England to Schweinfurt.
Then it's a long way back.

A game needs to cut through the ordinariness of reality. Not simulate it.

Good Luck.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falcon_%28video_game_series%29>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_Weapons_of_the_Luftwaffe>

